

R3 bindings for Node.js - pedro93
https://github.com/othree/node-r3

======
biscarch
As an additional datapoint, Haskell's Snap Framework implements O(log n)
routing like this: [https://github.com/snapframework/snap-
core/blob/master/src/S...](https://github.com/snapframework/snap-
core/blob/master/src/Snap/Internal/Routing.hs)

------
oconnore
I wrote something similar (trie based routing) in native js, using ES6 Map and
WeakMap: [https://github.com/oconnore/tree-
router](https://github.com/oconnore/tree-router)

------
aioprisan
Can someone point me to the "high performance" aspect of this router? Any
benchmarks or documentation supporting this?

~~~
phpnode
R3 does look fast, but there's a cost to crossing the JS -> C barrier. It's
almost certainly possible to beat it using the same algorithm written in pure
JS.

~~~
pedro93
the routes are pre-compiled, so I think it only requires one calling
conversion from js to c++ when dispatching routes.

------
LunaSea
Is Express.js support on the roadmap or currently feasible in some way
(besides completely forking Express.js) ?

------
yoanlin
there is also a binding library for Go

[https://github.com/freehaha/go-r3](https://github.com/freehaha/go-r3)

